# Adobe Premiere: Exporteinstellungen für DVD



## Hanselmann (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe nun fast mein erstes Videoprojekt fertiggestellt. Es soll bei einem Fest von einer DVD über einen Beamer auf einer Leinwand gezeigt werden. Deshalb sollte ich den Film mit Adobe Premiere so exportiren, dass er die optimale Qualität für eine DVD bietet. Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Einstellungen ich dafür wählen soll? Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben?
Ausserdem bräuchte ich noch einen Rat bezüglich eines Programms mit dem ich den Film dann auf DVD brennen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Hansi


----------



## goela (2. Oktober 2005)

Welche Premiere Version?

Zum Erstellen der DVD fragt sich: Mit Menü oder ohne?


----------



## Hanselmann (3. Oktober 2005)

Oops,hab ich vergessen.

Ist Premiere Pro, auf der Arbeit...

Die Hauptsache ist, ich kann es abspielen, mit Menä wäre aber auch fesch,wobei die Kompatibilität mir das wichtigste ist...


----------

